# My First AR Build



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I finally decided to build me an AR rifle. Ok so I've been shooting most of my life. I do most of my own gunsmith work. I have even machined from scratch my own PCP air rifles. Most of my shooting has been single shot and single action type guns. I carry a Sig for conceal, so I'm not unfamiliar with semi's. However I have never even shot an AR style rifle. Just never been my style of rifles, but I think it's time to have one.

Ok I went to Primary Arms and pickup a Anderson stripped lower and lower kit. Ordered a UTG buttstock kit for it, then pickup a Magpul magazine. I have all the other items picked out except 2 items and will buy them as I save my money. The 2 items are the BCG and barrel. I have some questions about those. 
I know the barrel and BCG are the heart of the rifle and want to get good quality ones without breaking the bank. Reliability is my main concern. Don't plan on shooting competition or long range. Any suggestions on these will be very helpful. Caliber will be 5.56. Also barrel length. I'm thinking 18" but if 16" is good enough I will go with that.


----------



## Reefmaster (Oct 5, 2009)

I recommend a 16â€ barrel if youâ€™re not shooting long distance ,also recommend Wylde barrel to give you a wide variety of ammo for hunting or plinking.Stingr makes a good mlock handguard reasonably priced


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

16â€ barrel. Get a mid length system. Iâ€™d recommend BCM. Can also check out sons of liberty gun works in San Antonio. If you want a premium barrel get a Daniel defense or JP barrel with matched bolt. 

Get a quality gas block. Pinned would be the â€œbestâ€ but Iâ€™ve had no problem with mine which have set screws for a dimple in the barrel. Loctite them for sure.

And a full size magazine. Or several.


----------



## Reefmaster (Oct 5, 2009)

Stretch16 fluted barrel is a tack driver at around $400 but very little kick and allows you to stay on target better.Iâ€™ve taken hogs at 200 yds with this barrel.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have built a small pile of AR in 4 different calibers and believe the trigger is the most important piece and barrel second.

Treat yourself to a Giessele trigger. Makes a world of difference and your accuracy will improve. 
I like flat bladed triggers and use their SD-E model. 
http://geissele.com/super-dynamic-enhanced-trigger.html

In .223 a 16â€ barrel in 1:7 twist is optimum for up to 77 grain bullets. If you are shooting long range off a rest for varmints then go with an 18â€ or 20â€

Iâ€™m currently building an AR in .277 Wolverine. Uses .270 bullets in an .223 case, about 95% of power of a 6.8 but uses all AR15 parts, only requires a barrel change . 
I have to load for it but can buy new brass through Starline. Want to try it on hogs.

I like shooting the little poodle shooters (AR). They are addictive fun.

Have fun!


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

What's your budget for barrel? And don't go cheap on trigger too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

For bolt carrier groups I use Toolcraft which are mil spec, and are supplied to vendors with military contracts. . Also have bought them from Bravo Company.

I like the nickel boride treated BCG, easier to clean with silencers. Have bought several Toolcraft from WC Armory. 
http://www.wcarmory.com/toolcraft-i...oup-ni-bo-t-c-engraved-mpi-c-158-complete.htm


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

For now I'm going with the Anderson trigger. It feels like **** but I will upgrade later. I was thinking $200 for barrel and $100/125 for the BCG.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

You can pick up a nickel boron BCG from Palmetto State Armory for $89.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

For the First Build. I would just buy a complete upper from Palmetto State Armory. They are $300 bucks. I have three. Never had an issue with any of them. As my son says. Dad your Ar is the most accurate gun we own. It is a PSA Upper.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I will go a little against the grain...don't build a 5.56 AR. Build you a 6.5 Grendel instead.

If your not into these type rifles, you will be once you have one in a useful caliber.

There is a reason our special forces have been trying many different calibers, trying to find some better than the pitiful 5.56.

Your bolt will have to be different, but I have bought two type II complete BCG from Midway USA for $99.00

I never liked the 5.56 AR...pretty much just a play toy, that is why I only own one 5.56 AR, my other AR's in different calibers. Two 6.5 Grendel's and one 7.62x39. All three of these started their life as 5.56...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Oh...and you can buy cheap ammo for blasting if you get in the mood just to hear it go bang. It's steel case stuff just like the cheap 5.56 ammo.


The biggest plus is if you decide to take it into the woods you can expect to easily kill about anything in Texas with it out to a couple hundred yards. 

Not going to happen with the 5.66


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm going with the 5.56 on this one. If I build more I'll choose another caliber.
Thanks for all the help. I'll keep an eye out for sells on the items mentioned.


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

For a sub $200 barrel I'd go with Ballistic Advantage. Save yourself some money on bcg and get an AIM brand. I've had no issues with the 3 i've used


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

order these springs to go with your milspec trigger. It will help a ton. only thing is if your going to shoot ammo with hard primers you will need to cut the tail off hammer

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...igger-spring-kit-ar-15-3-1-2-lb-reduced-power


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

these are the 3 most important parts of your build and these are what you make sure and buy the best you can afford and in order of importance

1. trigger
2. barrel
3. optic

Do not waste your money on a 556/223 if this is for hunting. Plinking is what that round is for and it is the perfect round for range work and having fun shooting.

6.8spc or 6.5 grendel or even 7.62x39 are your 3 best and most capable hunting rounds. Definitely get one of these if you plan to hunt with it.

I recommend a 1-6 or 1-8 optic. very versatile

sgammo.com to buy cheap bullets


----------

